# Ordered my xbox one :)



## Dannoo93 (Mar 30, 2014)

So thanks to paypal I was able to order an xbox one off new egg . Came out to 484$ and come with titan fall. Best part is its paypal pay later so its 6 month no payments or interest as long as paid in full at tge end of the 6 months. I never would have been able to or willing to just go to the store and spend 500$ cash on it right there but im virtual money that I dont need to worry about right now I will 
Dannoo93


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

grats im going with the ps4 instead of the xbox one , but i do have titanfall and its quite fun....and that totally rhymed hahaha


----------



## budsgalore (Mar 30, 2014)

I've had my PS4 since Valentines day (feb14) and haven't played it in 3 weeks. Think I'm going to sell it. Just not into video games like I used to be.


----------



## TheSnake (Mar 30, 2014)

Sadly, I am giving up on Microsoft... Got multiple 360's, missed metal gear solid for so long (sony exclusive many years) and I was never much into halo, after the initial bullshit wore off. Now Since bill gates went all gay n shit, and basically the xbox has turned into a self spying system, I will be going PS4 shortly. I will probably buy it at the release of the next hitman game (since it will be PC and next gen only as of now), GTA online is getting old since these fucks have yet to release the heist jobs, playing less and less recently. I love GTA, metal gear, Hitman, and a few other's. Basically they dont even have to advertise to me, I'll buy the shit, no matter how terrible it ends up being. lol

Oh yea, call of duty must be an obvious one, since ghost is my damn avatar... lol


----------



## TheSnake (Mar 30, 2014)

Fuck waiting that long, I'll drop the PS4 into the 55" life sucker of mine, not this harvest but next. (july)... Hell maybe before that if season at my job sticks around for a bit. Once that falls out for the year, life sucks again, and all my shit goes to bills and child support, on extra cheddar is from my lovely ladies.


----------



## Dannoo93 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ehhh cod blows now to me much rather play BF4

Dannoo93


----------



## TheSnake (Mar 30, 2014)

Dannoo93 said:


> Ehhh cod blows now to me much rather play BF4
> 
> Dannoo93


Also dig battlefield. Last one I bought I did not play much since all my dip shit friends were still rocking black ops2... lol


----------



## Dannoo93 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ya black ops 2 is good but havent even played ghoasts prob wont...also titan fall and dead rising 3

Dannoo93


----------



## BenFranklin (Mar 31, 2014)

Was able to get my ps4 the day it came out. Love it!

funny story....

A year and a half ago I bought a 360, the tray reader is dead, so, traded it in for PS3, to hold me over til all the PS 4 games are released around May.

by the way, want to go mobile with your PS 4? Go down and spend the 200 bucks, and get yourself a PS Vita, you can play all your PS 4 games through it... And some PS 3 games.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 13, 2014)

Ghost's suck's Dannoo, don't evenworry about it. Titan is the shit so far.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2014)

dude i got one and it doesnt read the disk i set like 2 hours unpluging the back and then pluging it back in there seems to be alot of this going on.. i want to return my xbox one but im scared the fucker will do the same have you had any problems it idles and tells you to buy it on line im like what the fuck i got it right hear and payed for bother these games??? but i read online that this is going on all over the fucken place is there gona be a recall cuz unpluging and pluging this shit till it works fucken kills hell time..????


----------



## malicifice (Apr 21, 2014)

thump easy said:


> dude i got one and it doesnt read the disk i set like 2 hours unpluging the back and then pluging it back in there seems to be alot of this going on.. i want to return my xbox one but im scared the fucker will do the same have you had any problems it idles and tells you to buy it on line im like what the fuck i got it right hear and payed for bother these games??? but i read online that this is going on all over the fucken place is there gona be a recall cuz unpluging and pluging this shit till it works fucken kills hell time..????


My COD ghosts did that shit. It would go as far as the main loading screen with the dude in the mask then BAM black screen and nothing would happen. Something about not reading a game disc properly after a dvd/br disc was played. To reset it all you have to do is unplug the xbox from the ac adapter for a minute or so and its fine. It's happened on more then one game more then once. I knew some kind of shit was going to happen with a new console it always does, but for 550.00 bucks you'd think that shit would have been worked out.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome to the new age of buy it broken and we will fix it later, on your expense.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 21, 2014)

There is alot of glitches,3 usb ports and you cant download your pics anstuff they need to fi that,and to play games it is connstant updates


----------



## throwdo (Apr 21, 2014)

I use wifi so i can barley play games slow connection means very slow updates


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Apr 21, 2014)

I got my Xbox one last week.
I had PS4 since release.

I like both, but here's the truth.

XB1 is for the living room or entertainment center in your master bedroom.
PS4 is for pure fun with friends and family, as well as "core gaming" (No such thing as hardcore on consoles)

Here is what I suggest you do with your XB1:

Buy a HDMI Splitter, heres why.

Not many people know that your XB1's HDMI in for Cable/Sat can also be used for anything with a HDMI Out.

I have a HDMI Splitter in my XB1's HDMI IN and I have my PC, Laptop, and Cable connected to it. I can easily switch from PC, Laptop, or Cable WHILE playing my XB1, with no interruption.
This means I can watch T.v snapped to my XB1 while playing Dead Rising 3, or have my PC snapped to my XB1 while playing, this will allow me to multi-task.

You can also plug even your 360 into your XB1 and play two games at once LOL.

Anyway, just a interesting thing not many people know, they think its only for your cable/sat but it works for everything.

My PS4 I have Infamous, Metal Gear Solid 5, Killzone, & Knack (Loved MGS & Infamous the most)

My XB1 only has Titanfall (I find it extremely boring) and Dead Rising 3 (Repetitive but fun for now)

If you want to link up PM me if your XB1 or PS4 info.

Edit:

Will always be a PS4 fanboy at heart, here is a interesting thing coming to PS4.

PS Cloud - Be able to stream play PS1, PS2, PS3, PS Vita, PSP, and other games directly to your PS4 or Sony T.v (2014 models)

Edit 2: To all the haters I got my PS4 & XB1 for FREE through social engineering 
You gotta love being able to talk your way into getting things for free, now I know how the elite feel when their rich and still don't pay for shit.


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2014)

no such thing as hardcore on console....

im in love withy ou <3 HAHAH


----------



## throwdo (Apr 22, 2014)

Eso comes out soon


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2014)

eso has been out for a while


----------



## throwdo (Apr 23, 2014)

Not for xbox one


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> eso has been out for a while


comes out in June for xbox one Im gonna have to go stay in a hotel near DC for about three months strait in july eso will probably be my only social life anyone wanna play?


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 18, 2014)

ps4 for gaming, xbox one for movie


----------

